# Tabúa e Tabela = Tabla ?



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

As palavras Tábua e Tabela são traduzidas ao espanhol como "tabla"

Mas qual é a diferença?

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## willy2008

Tábua es una tabla de madera plana o cualquier material;Tabela creo que se usa mas como una tabla para registrar nombras , numeros etc, por ejemplo la tabla periódica.


----------



## Outsider

willy2008 said:


> Tábua es una tabla de madera plana o cualquier material;Tabela creo que se usa mas como una tabla para registrar nombras , numeros etc, por ejemplo la tabla periódica.


Así es.


----------



## Carfer

O uso corrente de '_tábua_' é o que Willy e Outsider indicaram (tabla de madera). No entanto, '_tábua_' pode ser sinónimo de _'tabela_'. Era frequente no português antigo, raro no actual (pelo menos em Portugal), mas ainda se encontra em expressões como _'tábua de logaritmos' _e_ 'tábua de marés', _que, evidentemente, são _'tabelas', _se quisermos usar a terminologia dominante hoje em dia. E com a mesma raiz há uma palavra também sinónima que todos conhecemos da escola primária: _'tabuada_', que não é outra coisa, obviamente, senão uma tabela.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

willy2008 said:


> Tábua es una tabla de madera plana o cualquier material;Tabela creo que se usa mas como una tabla para registrar nombras , numeros etc, por ejemplo la tabla periódica.


Só uma ressalva: *tábua *é sempre de madeira.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Só uma ressalva: *tábua *é sempre de madeira.



Cá também chamamos '_tábua'_ a algumas peças planas e lisas, de plástico (hoje em dia, muitas das tábuas de cozinha são feitas em matéria plástica), de mármore, ou inclusivamente metálicas (as de passar a ferro), por exemplo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Cá também chamamos '_tábua'_ a algumas peças planas e lisas, de plástico (hoje em dia, muitas das tábuas de cozinha são feitas em matéria plástica), de mármore, ou inclusivamente metálicas (as de passar a ferro), por exemplo.


Esses materiais aqui se denominam "placas". Mas a tábua de passar roupa hoje, é de tudo menos madeira )

Mas é a exceção que confirma a regra. Além do mais, o nome vem da velha tábua de madeira.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> O uso corrente de '_tábua_' é o que Willy e Outsider indicaram (tabla de madera). No entanto, '_tábua_' pode ser sinónimo de _'tabela_'. Era frequente no português antigo, raro no actual (pelo menos em Portugal), mas ainda se encontra em expressões como _'tábua de logaritmos' _e_ 'tábua de marés', _que, evidentemente, são _'tabelas', _se quisermos usar a terminologia dominante hoje em dia. E com a mesma raiz há uma palavra também sinónima que todos conhecemos da escola primária: _'tabuada_', que não é outra coisa, obviamente, senão uma tabela.


Era o que eu havia escrito (sem o encanto do seu estilo, evidentemente) no post anterior, apagado porque pensei não haver compreendido a pergunta. Até menção a '_tabuada_' pensei em fazer.





Carfer said:


> Cá também chamamos '_tábua'_ a algumas  peças planas e lisas, de plástico (hoje em dia, muitas das tábuas de  cozinha são feitas em matéria plástica), de mármore, ou inclusivamente  metálicas (as de passar a ferro), por exemplo.


Aqui no Brasil,  mas não sei exatamente em que lugares, '_tábua_' serve para se  referir àquela peça geralmente de plástico, acrílico ou metal, mas  raramente de madeira, que se põe sobre o vaso sanitário.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A *tampa *​do vaso sanitário?


----------



## Audie

WhoSoyEu said:


> A *tampa *​do vaso sanitário?


Não sei o que você quer dizer com '_tampa_'. Eu mesma digo '_tampa_', para a parte inteira, a que cobre efetivamente o vaso quando não em uso. E digo '_assento sanitário_' quer para o todo quer para a parte vazada.
Aliás, acho que '_tábua_' é invenção originada de vocês aí do Sul sul. Exemplos por aí:  





> corre pro banheiro, levanta a tabua pra fazer xixi, abaixa pra  fazer coco, fecha a tampa quando termina


 Fonte
Este aqui  uma imagem explicativa para vaso, tampa e tábua (assento). 
E este confirma o que muitos suspeitam, inclusive eu:





> Quando eu era menino, ele era de *madeira*. Por isso, quando entrávamos no banheiro, mamãe logo gritava: - Levanta a tábua! Levanta a tábua!





WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu nunca usei "tábua" para designar a tampa do  vaso, foi isso que eu tratei de dar a entender. E eu moro no Sudeste,  não no Sul...
> E me parece que a discussão está fugindo do foco. Eu disse que *tábua* é de madeira. O fato de que a designação de algumas peças *que eram fabricadas de tábuas*,  tais como a tábua de passar roupa, e o assento do vaso, só comprova o  fato, mesmo que agora elas sejam de plástico ou de qualquer outro  material.


Who, o cansaço e a vontade de resumir um post longo me  impediram de ver  como poderiam interpretar o  que escrevi. Pode  ter parecido, mas meu  post não foi de forma alguma uma  manifestação de desrespeito. O  motivo de tantas citações (que já apaguei, pra não fugir tanto do  tópico) era a confusão justamente entre '_tampa_' e '_tábua_'. Acho a "invenção" (com intenção positiva) muito  interessante.  E claro que concordo sobre '_tábua_',  na  origem, se referir a objeto de madeira, tanto que a última citação  fez  menção a isso (corrigi para me incluir). E, enfim, usei '_Sul_', mas queria dizer '_sul_',  englobando qualquer terra ao sul do Nordeste, só porque supunha que a  "invenção" tenha vindo de algum lugar aí embaixo. Portanto, para  ficar claro, meu post é só mal escrito mesmo.  Que trapalhada!

Resumi os dois posts num só para manter o foco do tópico.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Muito interessante

Em Buenos Aires dizemos "La tabla del inodoro" também se diz "tapa"*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu nunca usei "tábua" para designar a tampa do vaso, foi isso que eu tratei de dar a entender. E eu moro no Sudeste, não no Sul...
E me parece que a discussão está fugindo do foco. Eu disse que *tábua* é de madeira. O fato de que a designação de algumas peças *que eram fabricadas de tábuas*, tais como a tábua de passar roupa, e o assento do vaso, só comprova o fato, mesmo que agora elas sejam de plástico ou de qualquer outro material.


----------



## nihilum

WhoSoyEu said:


> Só uma ressalva: *tábua *é sempre de madeira.



Em Locke há a _tábua rasa_, em Kant a _tábua de juízos_ e a _de categorias_.


----------



## Outsider

Pronto: hoje em dia, é sempre de madeira.


----------

